
Overcast 2.0 - anmilo
http://www.marco.org/2015/10/09/overcast2
======
archagon
While I appreciate the gesture, I'm always wary of people releasing their
commercial-grade software for free. Organizations with lots of money (Marco,
Google, Apple) can subsidize their flagship products and drive the price of
the market way, way down. This means that developers without Marco's wealth
will have a much harder time getting their podcast apps out there. Great for
the users, but terrible for developers and the ecosystem.

At least Marco's app has a donation button built-in.

------
phren0logy
The big news: app is free, supports streaming, all features are now free (no
longer pay-to-unlock).

The only revenue is through a voluntary "patron" subscription, which offers no
additional benefits presently.

